# Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2008)



## MSantos (18 Abr 2008 às 12:42)

O primeiro ciclone tropical do ano desenvolveu-se no Mar do Sul da China, Pacífico Norte.

A sua intensidade actual está na categoria de grave a tempestade tropical, com a designação de STS 0801 com o nome indicado de Neoguri, assim que atingir a categoria de ciclone.

É prevista a sua intensificação nas próximas 24 horas, com uma direcção de Norte-Noroeste, quase paralelo à costa do Vietname.

O Centro de tufões do Japão encontra-se a monitorizar o fenómeno.
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/1_ciclone_tropical


----------



## Agreste (19 Abr 2008 às 11:50)

Já começou a fazer estragos...

http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1326356&idCanal=62


----------



## MSantos (20 Abr 2008 às 12:44)

Tropical Storm Public Advisory  

subj/tropical cyclone warning//      
rmks/   
1. Tropical storm 02w (neoguri) warning nr 023    
   01 active tropical cyclone in northwestpac
   Max sustained winds based on one-minute average
    ---
   warning position:
   191200z --- near 22.6n 113.0e
     movement past six hours - 045 degrees at 12 kts
     position accurate to within 060 nm
     position based on center located by satellite
   present wind distribution:
   Max sustained winds - 035 kt, gusts 045 kt
   wind radii valid over open water only
   dissipating as a significant tropical cyclone over land
   repeat posit: 22.6n 113.0e
    ---
   forecasts:
   12 hrs, valid at:
   200000z --- 24.3n 114.9e
   Max sustained winds - 020 kt, gusts 030 kt
   wind radii valid over open water only
   dissipated as a significant tropical cyclone over land
   vector to 24 hr posit: 050 deg/ 15 kts
    ---
   24 hrs, valid at:
   201200z --- 26.3n 117.5e
   Max sustained winds - 020 kt, gusts 030 kt
   wind radii valid over open water only
   dissipated as a significant tropical cyclone over land
    ---
remarks:
191500z position near 23.0n 113.5e.
Tropical Storm (TS) 02w (neoguri), located approximately 65 nm
west-northwest of Hong Kong, China, has tracked northeastward at
12 knots over the past six hours. The system has moved ashore and
will continue to dissipate while passing over land during the
next 12 to 24 hours. Therefore, this is the final warning on this
the system will be closely monitored for signs of regeneration.//
Nnnn

Fonte:http://www.wunderground.com/tropical/wp200802.public.html#a_topad


----------



## Vince (9 Mai 2008 às 16:41)

*Tufão RAMMASUN*

No Mar das Filipinas formou-se o *Tufão RAMMASUN* que se dirige para norte mas segundo as previsões deverá desviar-se para noroeste antes do Japão. O maior problema será para algumas das Ilhas Ogasawara.


----------



## MSantos (9 Mai 2008 às 19:06)

Tem uma bonita aparência, o RAMMASUN 
Esperemos que não cause danos, felizmente parece que a sua trajetoria vai ser sobretudo maritima.


----------



## Vince (10 Mai 2008 às 20:42)

O RAMMASUN é agora um Super Tufão, o nome dado aos sistemas tropicais nesta região quando tem intensidade equivalente a um categoria 4 forte ou um categoria 5 da escala Saffir-Simpson usado no Ocidente.


----------



## Vince (17 Mai 2008 às 11:08)

O sistema tropical "Halong" a afectar nestas horas as Filipinas. É um tufão com uma intensidade  equivalente à categoria 1 das escala de Saffir-Simpson de Furacões. Como sucede de outras vezes nesta região, há distintos nomes conforme os diversos serviços de meteorologia. Os filipinos primeiro deram o nome de "Cosme" e posteriormente o JTWC deu o nome de "Halong".


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Mai 2008 às 01:48)

Pois. 
Agora vão começar a aparecer como as conversas, ou como as cerejas.
Por aqui e por outros lados.
Eis o Nakri de quem se falará  pouco porque até à sua dissipação não ameacará Terra, mas que atingiu o já considerável estado de Tufão F2.







...






Quantos F4 ou F5 surgirão na presente época que agora se inicia?
E no Atlântico ?
Depois do louco ano ,depois de previsões falhadas nos anos seguintes,
o melhor será esperar para ver...


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2008 às 15:42)

*Tempestade "Fengshen" se transforma em tufão antes de chegar às Filipinas*

A tempestade tropical "Fengshen" se tornou um tufão com ventos sustentados de 130 km/h e rajadas de até 160 km/h antes de entrar nas Filipinas, o que deve acontecer ainda hoje. A Administração de Serviços Atmosféricos, Geofísicos e Astronômicos das Filipinas (Pagasa) previu que o "Fengshen" tocará terra em Samar e subirá bordeando o litoral filipino em direção a Taiwan.
O tufão avança a uma velocidade de 19 km/h em direção noroeste, e já motivou sinais de alarme nas províncias de Samar, Leyte, Masbate, Sorsogon, Albay e Catanduanes. As autoridades advertiram para os riscos de inundações e deslizamentos de terra na região central do país.

Último Segundo


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jun 2008 às 14:39)

*Filipinas: 17 mortos e 30 mil refugiados em telhados devido ao tufão Fengshen*

Pelo menos 17 pessoas morreram e mais de 30 mil refugiaram-se em telhados devido às inundações e aluimentos de terras provocados pela passagem do tufão Fengshen nas Filipinas, informaram hoje responsáveis locais.
Na província de Maguindanao (sul), dez pessoas afogaram-se e pelo menos oito estão dadas como desaparecidas na cidade de Upi, onde um rio transbordou e inundou habitações. Também no sul do país, duas pessoas morreram em aluimentos de terras e quatro outras estão dadas como desaparecidos nos arredores da cidade de Cotabato.
O tufão causou vítimas também em outras áreas das Filipinas, onde mais de 30 mil pessoas tiveram de procurar protecção em telhados, nomeadamente na província de Iloilo, no centro do país, atingida por inundações na sequência da ruptura de uma barragem. "Pelo menos 30 mil residentes da cidade de Iloilo estão abrigados em telhados devido às inundações", indicou o presidente da câmara municipal da cidade, Jed Mabilog. De acordo com as equipas de socorros, numerosas pessoas estão dadas como desaparecidos ou morreram, acrescentou o edil. 
Mais de 200 mil pessoas tiveram de ser retiradas para sítios mais seguros na região de Bicol (leste), segundo a protecção civil. O tufão Fengshen dirige-se hoje para noroeste com ventos que atingem 140 quilómetros à hora. Fortes chuvas são esperadas até domingo na região de Visayas (centro) e na grande ilha de Luçon, segundo os serviço de meteorologia filipinos. 

JMS

 Lusa


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2008 às 11:21)

*Filipinas: Navio afunda-se com mais de 700 pessoas*

O MV Princess of Stars virou-se próximo da ilha de Sibuyan devido ao mau tempo provocado pelo tufão Fengshen e após uma falha nos motores. Fazia a habitual travessia entre Manila e a cidade de Cebu. Seguiam a bordo do navio 626 passageiros e 121 membros da tripulação. As equipas de socorro chegaram ao local apenas 24 horas após as autoridades terem perdido o contacto rádio com o Princess of Stars. 
“Eles não viram ninguém. Estão a estudar a direcção das ondas para determinar para onde os sobreviventes podem ter sido levados”, disse à Reuters o porta-voz da Guarda Costeira. As equipas de socorro debatem-se com enormes ondas que fustigam o mar naquela região, o que dificulta as operações. Apenas a quilha do navio continuava esta manhã visível, fora de água. 
O tufão Fengshen atingiu a costa das Filipinas no sábado. Os ventos na ordem dos 120 quilómetros provocaram enormes estragos e inundações na região.

RTP


----------



## Vince (22 Jun 2008 às 11:24)

A história do *Fengshen (PAGASA-Frank)* fica associada a um erro monumental nas previsões, sobretudo dos modelos já num prazo relativamente curto. Erros destes já não são muito vulgares mas que de vez em quando acontecem para nos recordar as incertezas e perigos de um sistema tropical. Entre o dia 19 e o dia 20 as previsões passaram de um trajecto pelo mar para um impacto directo em Manila daí a pouco mais do que 24 horas.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jun 2008 às 15:02)

*Tufão que atingiu Filipinas segue para a China *

O tufão Fengshen - que deixou 205 mortos em terra e outros 275 desaparecidos nas Filipinas, além de causar o naufrágio de um ferry com 744 pessoas ainda não encontradas - chega nesta quarta-feira à China.
O Fengshen, que em chinês significa "deus do vento", deve atingir as costas das províncias de Fujian e de Guangdong. Segundo o Centro Nacional de Meteorologia chinês, a tempestade tem ventos de 28 metros por segundo no seu centro e desloca-se a 15 ou 20 km por hora.
As cidades de Shenzhen, Macau e Hong Kong já sentem o efeito do Fengshen sob a forma de tempestade tropical, com fortes chuvas e ventos. Em Hong Kong, escolas e comércios fecharam não abriram esta manhã, depois do observatório local emitir à noite um alarme de nível 8 de tempestade.
Nesta quarta-feira, às 11h15 (hora local), o observatório de Hong Kong reduziu o alerta para o nível 3, o que permite a volta das atividades na ex-colônia britânica. 

JB Online


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2008 às 17:18)

*Tufão "Fengshen" mata dez pessoas e afeta milhares na China*

Pelo menos 10 pessoas morreram e mais de 340 mil ficaram desabrigadas no sul da China devido às fortes chuvas causadas pela tempestade tropical "Fengshen", que, no fim de semana passado, sob a forma de tufão, deixou nas Filipinas mais de 850 vítimas, entre mortos e desaparecidos. Transformado em tempestade tropical, o "Fengshen", que significa "deus do vento" em mandarim, arrasou, em 25 de junho, a província chinesa de Cantão (sul), onde provocou nove mortes, segundo números publicados hoje pelo jornal oficial "China Daily". As fortes precipitações destruíram mais de 1.200 casas e alagaram mais de 640 mil hectares de plantações em vários pontos da província, informou o centro de controle de inundações e seca.
Estradas, postes elétricos e açudes também foram prejudicados pela tempestade, que causou um prejuízo financeiro estimado em US$ 175 milhões na província. Cantão registrou seu recorde pluviométrico em 200 anos devido à passagem da tempestade, segundo um jornal da região, responsável pelas notícias locais.
As autoridades enviaram equipes de especialistas às áreas mais afetadas, onde há previsão de desastres geológicos causados pelas fortes precipitações, informou a agência "Xinhua". Após a passagem por Cantão e pelas vizinhas Hong Kong e Macau, onde escolas e bolsas de valores foram obrigadas a fechar e vários vôos atrasaram, a tempestade se deslocou, no dia 26, para a província de Jiangxi, onde uma pessoa morreu em virtude dos deslizamentos de terra provocados pelas fortes chuvas.
Apesar de a tempestade ter perdido progressivamente força em seu deslocamento para o nordeste chinês, os serviços meteorológicos anunciaram que ainda pode haver fortes chuvas na região durante este fim de semana. O "Fengshen" chegou à China depois de passar pelas Filipinas, onde, há uma semana, causou, sob a forma de tufão, pelo menos 498 mortes, deixou 263 desaparecidos e afetou mais de 2,4 milhões de pessoas, segundo a última apuração do Conselho Nacional para a Coordenação de Desastres.
O número de vítimas fatais exclui, no entanto, os falecidos no naufrágio, na região central, de um navio com 862 pessoas a bordo, no qual só houve 48 sobreviventes, de acordo com os últimos dados oficiais. As equipes de resgate recuperaram, até o momento, 142 corpos do interior da embarcação ou que flutuavam em águas da região, e as tarefas podem levar até um mês, disseram as autoridades.
A monção que afeta o sudeste asiático todos os anos entre junho e setembro deixou, em 2007, mais de mil mortos na China, e, de acordo com as previsões, este ano as inundações podem provocar um número elevado de vítimas nos rios Yang Tsé e Amarelo. Este ano, a temporada de tufões começou antecipadamente na China, com a chegada, no final de abril, do "Neoguri", ao sul, que causou pelo menos três mortes em Cantão e obrigou ao cancelamento de vôos no aeroporto de Hong Kong, assim como de serviços marítimos entre a ex-colônia britânica e em Macau.
No decorrer do ano, pelo menos 176 pessoas morreram na China por causa da monção, 35 delas na província de Yunnan (sudoeste), uma das mais afetadas, junto com a de Anhui (leste), com 40 mortes. Antes do "Fengshen", o sul da China foi castigado no último mês por um forte temporal que deixou 63 mortos e 13 desaparecidos, e obrigou 1,3 milhão de pessoas a abandonarem suas casas devido às inundações que provocou. 

Último Segundo


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2008 às 12:48)

*Tempestade tropical "Kalmaegi" se aproxima de Taiwan*

*Tufão em categoria 3*

A tempestade tropical "Kalmaegi" está 170 quilômetros ao noroeste da cidade taiuanesa de Taitung, e se movimenta de maneira paralela à ilha junto a sua costa leste, informaram meteorologistas locais. A tempestade, com ventos de 101km/h a 126km/h, está causando chuvas em toda a ilha, acrescentou o Serviço Meteorológico Central de Taiwan.
Os meteorologistas taiuaneses não esperam que o centro da tempestade chegue a Taiwan, mas aguardam tempestades no norte e leste da ilha, antes de continuar nesta sexta-feira seu trajeto rumo à China. O Serviço Meteorológico Central de Taiwan pediu que os moradores locais se preparem para fortes chuvas e possíveis inundações em regiões mais baixas.

Último Segundo


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jul 2008 às 22:21)

*Tempestade "Kalmaegi" chega à China após evacuação de 360 mil pessoas*

A tempestade "Kalmaegi" atingiu terra hoje no sudeste do litoral da China, com ventos de até 90 km/h, após ter obrigado a evacuação de 360 mil pessoas e de ter deixado sete mortos na ilha de Taiwan. A agência oficial "Xinhua" confirmou hoje que o tufão atingiu terra na localidade de Changchun, no condado de Xiapu, no litoral da província sudeste de Fujian, às 18h10 (7h10 de Brasília), segundo dados da estação meteorológica provincial.
Diante de sua chegada, em Zhejiang, situada ao sul de Xangai, foram evacuadas cerca de 180 mil pessoas e ordenado o retorno à costa de 26 mil barcos pesqueiros. Em Fujian, também foram 180 mil as pessoas evacuadas (150 mil delas marinheiros e outros 30 mil trabalhadores do litoral), com o retorno de 35 mil embarcações. As autoridades marítimas, pesqueiras e de controle de inundações de Xangai, Zhejiang, e Fujian estão em alerta desde a manhã.
A tempestade está neste momento entre Fujian e Zhejiang, como mostra uma fotografia de satélite das 19h25 (8h25 de Brasília), publicada no site do Centro Nacional de Meteorologia chinês. Em Xangai, por enquanto, o céu permanece apenas parcialmente nublado, mas se esperam chuvas para as próximas horas.
Em Taiwan, o "Kalmaegi" produziu 157 inundações, e em uma delas uma aldeia inteira ficou submergida, além de ter causado cortes no fornecimento de água a 680 mil famílias e vários deslizamentos de terra, segundo esta última fonte. As perdas econômicas em Taiwan sobem para 1,8 milhão de euro (US$ 2,9 milhões) em colheitas e cerca de 630.000 euros (quase US$ 1 milhão) em pecuária, segundo dados do Conselho de Agricultura taiuanês. 

Efe


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jul 2008 às 23:45)

*Raw Video: Tropical Storm Floods Southern Taiwan*

​


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2008 às 21:32)

*Lanzan alerta por llegada de tormenta tropical "Fung Wong" en este de China*

Las autoridades  meteorológicas de las provincias orientales chinas de Fujian y  Zhejiang lanzaron hoy alertas por los fuertes vientos y lluvias  previstos por la inminente llegada de la tormenta tropical "Fung  Wong". La octava tormenta tropical en lo que va de año en China se  formó en las aguas de Filipinas a las 14:00 horas de ayer viernes, y ganó intensidad a las 8:00 horas de hoy.  
La tormenta "Fung Wong", cuyo centro se localizó a 21,8 grados  de latitud norte y 127,9 grados de longitud este, se estaba  desplazando en dirección oeste y causó fuertes vientos e intensas  precipitaciones a su paso. Según los servicios meteorológicos de Fujian, la tormenta  causará corrimientos de tierras en la provincia a última hora del  lunes y en la mañana del martes.  
Antes de la llegada de "Fung Wong", Fujian ha estado siendo  afectada por una ola de calor, lluvias torrenciales, relámpagos y  granizo ayer y también durante gran parte del día de hoy. Las autoridades de Fuijian lanzaron una alerta esta mañana de  nivel azul por los fuertes vientos y lluvias que se prevé que  azotarán la zona mañana. También difundió un aviso para los barcos que faenan en el estrecho de Taiwan y otras embarcaciones que se  encuentren en la zona para que tomen medidas de precaución.  
Por su parte, las autoridades de Zhejiang lanzaron también hoy  una alerta para los barcos por la llegada de "Fung Wong" y los  vendavales que traerá a su paso. También indicaron que el centro  de la tormenta tropical se desplazaba hacia el oeste a una  velocidad de entre 15 y 20 kilómetros por hora.  
Una ola de calor ha azotado Zhejiang en los últimos días y  terminó a mediodía de hoy con chubascos y tronadas acompañadas de  fuertes vientos. Según lo pronósticos, los vendavales que provocará "Fung Wong"  continuarán en el centro y sur de Zhejiang hasta el próximo  martes.

www.chinuanet.com


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2008 às 21:21)

*Taipé emite alerta para toda a ilha por chegada do tufão "Fung-Wong"*

O Serviço Meteorológico Central de Taiwan emitiu neste domingo um alerta geral diante da proximidade do tufão "Fung-Wong", que deve atravessar a ilha de leste a oeste. O Governo da ilha tomou medidas especiais para proteger a população, uma vez que já deslocou de pessoas e construiu proteções contra as inundações e deslizamentos de terra.
O "Fung-Wong" está 250 quilômetros a sudeste da cidade taiuanesa de Hualien, no oceano Pacífico, e se movimenta em direção a Taiwan a uma velocidade de 14 km/h a 17 km/h, disse o serviço meteorológico às 18h (7h de Brasília). O tufão tem 220 quilômetros de diâmetro e ventos de até 173 km/h, acrescentou o serviço meteorológico local, que destacou que a ilha já está sob influência do fenômeno, com tempestades, fortes ventos e chuvas.
O olho do tufão chegará a Taiwan na madrugada de segunda-feira e sairá da ilha em direção à China por volta das 18h de segunda-feira, segundo as previsões locais. 
Na semana passada, a passagem do tufão "Kalmaegi" pela fila, que passou pela ilha na causou 21 mortes. 

G1


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2008 às 23:17)

*Tufão "Fung-Wong" leva à evacuação de mais de 500 mil na China*

Mais de 500 mil pessoas foram evacuadas nas províncias chinesas de Fujian e Zhejiang diante da iminente chegada do tufão "Fung-Wong", que ganhou força após passar por Taiwan, onde deixou pelo menos um morto, informou hoje a agência oficial chinesa "Xinhua". 
Em Fujian, mais de 270 mil pessoas foram evacuadas e 52.300 navios voltaram para terra diante da chegada o tufão, enquanto, em Zhejiang, até onde o "Fung-Wong" poderia chegar após passar por Fujian, as autoridades evacuaram 230.764 pessoas e cerca de 26.242 navios retornaram ao porto. 
Além disso, às 16h local, 49 vôos tinham sido cancelados no Aeroporto Internacional de Fuzhou, capital de Fujian, obrigando as autoridades a oferecer alojamento e transporte aos passageiros.
Os serviços meteorológicos esperam que o tufão atinja terra na cidade de Xiamen, na província de Fujian, antes da meia-noite, com ventos de 191 km/h. As províncias de Jiangxi, no leste do país, e de Cantão, no sul, também estão em máximo alerta.
O "Fung-Wong" saiu de Taiwan após causar a morte de pelo menos uma mulher, e agora se movimenta a cerca de 15 km/h em direção oeste, em direção a Fujian, com ventos de entre 119 km/h e 155 km/h, segundo o serviço meteorológico taiuanês. 

G1


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Set 2008 às 12:26)

O Tufão Sinlaku chegará a super-tufão mas ao que tudo indica o Taiwan e a China desta vez serão poupados.
Talvez o sul do Japão seja desta vez o mais fustigado.







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Set 2008 às 13:59)

Enquanto os ocidentais seguem o IKE os orientais continuam de olhos postos no Sinlaku.
E afinal o nordeste do Taiwan está já ser afectado com este tufão com um olho enorme






[/URL][/IMG]

Houve alterações substanciais na rota prevista e também este Tufão estará a surpreender pela lenta progressão para Noroeste.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ike (12 Set 2008 às 14:16)

nimboestrato disse:


> Enquanto os ocidentais seguem o IKE os orientais continuam de olhos postos no Sinlaku.
> E afinal o nordeste do Taiwan está já ser afectado com este tufão com um olho enorme



Engraçado como temos tendência a dar mais importância ao que se passa no Ocidente. Por questões de proximidade, por questãos ideológicas e de proximidade de culturas talvez...

O olho do Sinlaku é deveras impressionante, e parace-me um furacão compacto como inicialmente era o Ike, mas pode ser apenas pura ilusão óptica.


----------



## stormy (12 Set 2008 às 14:19)

penso q um olho tao grande testemunhe a saude "de cavalo"deste monstro!!
pode ser q taiwan o afecte mas assim q esteja livre intensificar-se-á rapidamente.
parabens pacifico, o teu filho cresceu tanto...


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Set 2008 às 04:34)

Tal como o "nosso" Ike, também o Sinlaku "deles"estará a debilitar.






[/URL][/IMG]

Anormalmente estacionário , tal como o IKE,também este furacão (tufão),
surpreendeu.Era suposto não afectar Taiwan.
Não sai de cima do nordeste da ilha  há 2  dias.






[/URL][/IMG] 

Também aqui, saberemos dos estragos mais lá para diante...
Também aqui, o ocorrido não terá sido normal...


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2008 às 21:09)

*Chegada do tufão "Sinlaku" à costa chinesa provoca retirada de moradores*

Mais de 170.000 pessoas foram evacuadas nas províncias litorâneas chinesas de Zhejiang e Fujian (sudeste) diante da iminente chegada do tufão "Sinlaku", o pior que este ano castigará o sul do país, informou hoje a agência oficial de notícias "Xinhua".
O departamento de controle de inundações de Zhejiang advertiu que o tufão, 13º que chega à China este verão, pode causar "graves desastres geológicos" e afetar grandes cidades da região como Ningbo, Taizhou e Wenzhou, onde se estabeleceu o máximo nível de alerta.
Dezenas de milhares de navios pesqueiros das duas províncias mencionadas foram ordenados a permanecer nos portos, à espera que o tufão passe pela região, onde se espera receber chuvas torrenciais e ventos de furacão durante pelo menos dois dias.

G1


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Set 2008 às 03:00)

Aquando do meu 1º post sobre este tufão disse ,com base obviamente na previsão dos modelos que, Taiwan e a China seriam desta vez poupados.
Pois que  não foi assim.Não será assim.






[/URL][/IMG]

O Tufão  surpreendeu pelo seu comportamento quase estacionário  nas ultimas 48, 60 horas.

O sul do Japão, que há 4 dias  estaria sob alerta máximo,goza agora de um anormal quente Setembro...
O que falhou nas previsões iniciais?
Não é habitual um Furacão quase 4 ,com um olho enorme,
não sair donde está,naquelas águas.
Que variáveis determinaram tal comportamento?


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Set 2008 às 19:37)

O SINLAKU ainda mexe.Com força 1 mas já com morte anunciada.






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Não chegou a penetrar território chinês, embora a proximidade e o seu comportamento quase estacionário tenha obviamente causado muitos estragos.
Agora ,seguirá para nordeste ( sul do Japão) mas já como tempestade tropical:






[/URL] 

[/IMG]


----------



## Agreste (24 Set 2008 às 00:21)

*Re: Seguimento Ásia - 2008*

*Super-Tufão «Hagupit» (Categoria 3) a caminho do sul da china...*







«Macau, China, 23 Set (Lusa) - O tufão Hagupit, com ventos de 173 quilómetros por hora no centro da tempestade, continua a sua aproximação a Macau, onde nas últimas horas se registou um aumento da intensidade do vento e ocorreram vários aguaceiros.

    O director dos Serviços Meteorológicos e Geofísicos de Macau, Fong Soi Kun, disse à Lusa que ao fim da tarde (hora local), quando foi içado o sinal 8 de tempestade tropical, foram registados no território ventos médios de 80 quilómetros/hora, com uma rajada máxima de 144 quilómetros/hora na ponte Nobre de Carvalho, entre Macau e a ilha da Taipa.

    Segundo Fong Soi Kun, o tufão, que se encontra a cerca de 140 quilómetros a sul de Macau, deverá aproximar-se ainda mais do território nas próximas horas, até cerca de 130 quilómetros a sul.

    Fong Soi Kun acrescentou que depois da sua aproximação máxima a Macau, o Hagupit vai ainda fazer-se sentir durante algumas horas, sendo previsível que o sinal 8 seja substituído pelo 3 apenas entre as 07:00 e as 10:00 de quarta-feira (entre 00:00 e 03:00 de quarta-feira em Lisboa).

    As autoridades já lançaram vários alertas de inundações nas zonas baixas da cidade, nomeadamente no Porto Interior, uma das zonas mais antigas da cidade, e da Ilha Verde, junto à fronteira terrestre com o continente chinês.

    O sinal 8 suspende a actividade na cidade, já que encerra comércio, escolas, as ligações terrestres através das pontes para a ilha da Taipa, as ligações marítimas com Hong Kong e as ligações aéreas.

    A escala máxima destes sinais vai até 10, activado quando o centro da tempestade passa por cima de Macau.



    JCS.

Lusa/fim»


Do serviço meteorológico do Japão...

http://www.jma.go.jp/en/typh/


E da CCTV (canal nacional da china)...

http://www.cctv.com/english/20080923/103898.shtml

*Grande monstro!*


----------



## Gerofil (24 Set 2008 às 00:46)

*Macau: Inundações na zona baixa da cidade, 11 pessoas em centro de acolhimento temporário*

Pelo menos 11 pessoas tiveram de se abrigar num centro de acolhimento temporário em Macau devido a inundações provocadas pela passagem do tufão Hagupit nas imediações do território, disseram os serviços de protecção civil locais.
As inundações afectaram toda a zona do Porto Interior, na parte velha da cidade, onde as águas atingiram 1,20 metros de altura, devido à conjugação do mau tempo provocado pelo tufão com a subida da maré. Dezenas de viaturas ficaram parcialmente submersas na zona do Porto Interior e os bombeiros tiveram de intervir para combater pequenos focos de incêndio devido ao rebentamento de várias caixas de electricidade na Avenida Almeida Ribeiro, uma das principais de Macau.
A zona da Avenida Almeida Ribeiro teve mesmo de ser isolada devido à queda de vários cabos de electricidade. Para o local foram enviados bombeiros, polícias e elementos da Companhia de Electricidade de Macau, que cortaram imediatamente o fornecimento de energia. Muitos populares ficaram impedidos de ir para casa e refugiaram-se da chuva nas arcadas dos prédios.
Ramos de árvores, tapumes, andaimes e reclamos caíram um pouco por toda a cidade, mas até ao momento não foram registados feridos nem vítimas mortais. A protecção civil tem cerca de 1.400 elementos na rua, apoiados por viaturas e maquinaria. As pessoas que recorrem ao centro de acolhimento temporário de Macau durante a passagem dos tufões são normalmente residentes em zonas afectadas por inundações ou sem-abrigo.
Cerca das 02:00 de quarta-feira (19:00 de terça-feira em Lisboa), o tufão Hagupit encontrava-se a 150 quilómetros a sul-sudoeste de Macau, e deslocava-se para oeste-noroeste a uma velocidade de 25 quilómetros hora. Na última hora, registaram-se em Macau ventos médios de 102 quilómetros/hora, com as rajadas a atingirem 133 quilómetros/hora.
Segundo os Serviços Meteorológicos e Geofísicos de Macau, o tufão está já a afastar-se do território e deverá atingir a costa chinesa cerca das 06:00 locais. O sinal de alerta número 8 que foi içado em Macau devido ao tufão deverá ser substituído pelo 3 entre as 07:00 e as 09:00 locais, o que traduz o início do regresso à normalidade. O sinal 8 suspende a actividade na cidade, já que encerra comércio, escolas, as ligações terrestres através das pontes para a ilha da Taipa, as ligações marítimas com Hong Kong e as ligações aéreas. A escala máxima destes sinais vai até 10, activado quando o centro da tempestade passa por cima de Macau.

Lusa


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Set 2008 às 03:06)

O Hagupit hoje à tarde:







[/URL][/IMG]

Hong Kong , Macau e todo aquele imenso litoral com imensa população estará obviamente alertado.






[/URL][/IMG]

Ainda assim, amanhã, (hoje) ouviremos falar dele.
Um F4 quase em Terra.E em litorais  geográficos muito sensíveis e raramente visitados por tais extremos.
Mesmo lá longe, muito longe, vamos seguramente ouvir de sua notícia....


----------



## Ike (24 Set 2008 às 09:21)

Impressionantes as imagens do Hagupit...sendo um Cat.4 quase em terra, em zonas bastantes povoadas, só pode vir a ser notícia nos próximos dias...

É a vantagem de acompanhar-mos este fórum, andamos sempre um pouco à frente do resto da população no que respeita à informação sobre estes fenómenos. Nós já sabemos o que vai ser notícia nos próximos dias. Infelizmente más notícias.

EDIT: Já é notícia, considerado um dos mais fortes da última década:

http://diario.iol.pt/internacional/tufao-china-evacuacao-hagupit-tempestade/994486-4073.html


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2008 às 13:16)

O *Hagupit* fez 10 mortos na China e 10 mortos nas Filipinas. Há ainda 14 mineiros desaparecidos nas Filipinas.



> NANNING, Sept. 25 (Xinhua) -- Typhoon Hagupit, which killed 10 people in south China since Wednesday when it made landfall, was downgraded to a severe tropical storm and moved into Vietnam on Thursday morning, the local observatory said.
> 
> The deteriorating storm moved into northern Vietnam at 8 a.m. with winds of 43.2 kilometers per hour in its eye, according to the Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Regional Meteorological Observatory.
> 
> ...





> BAGUIO, Philippines (AFP) — Two bodies have been retrieved from a flooded mine shaft in the northern Philippines but there was no sign that 14 other trapped miners were still alive, according to rescuers.
> 
> The authorities raised on Friday to 16 the number of miners trapped 700 feet (213 metres) below the surface near Itogon town when the mine flooded at the height of Typhoon Hagupit on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2008 às 13:20)

Entretanto aproxima-se já das Filipinas um novo Tufão, o *Jangmi*


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2008 às 02:32)

O Jangmi intensificou-se mais do que o previsto, e é já um tufão de categoria 4 com ventos a rondar os 225km/h. (140mph)
As imagens de satélite dão conta de um olho fantástico.






Imagem de satélite:





Animação do radar:





Previsão para os próximos dias:


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2008 às 06:54)

O Jangmi tornou-se num super tufão de categoria 5!!


----------



## iceworld (28 Set 2008 às 11:55)

Tufão Jangmi dirige-se para Taiwan com ventos de 227 quilómetros/hora 


http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1344198&idCanal=62


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2008 às 12:35)

E que grande tufão que aqui temos..vai ser interessante de acompanhar..


----------



## Ike (28 Set 2008 às 16:23)

Andei a ver se encontrava imagens de satélite do Jangmi para apreciar a magnitude do mesmo, e encontrei isto:

http://www.eosnap.com/?p=751

Já com vários artigos sobre o Jangmi e com várias imagens de satélite. Mas entretanto e pelo que eu vi já fez o landfall em Taiwan...e é agora um Cat. 2...

Achei muito rápida a progressão do Jangmi...ontem ainda como Cat.5 quando do post do AnDré parecia-me ainda afastado da ilha...


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2008 às 16:36)

Ike disse:


> Andei a ver se encontrava imagens de satélite do Jangmi para apreciar a magnitude do mesmo, e encontrei isto:
> 
> http://www.eosnap.com/?p=751
> 
> ...



Também não estava à espera de encontrar o Jangmi já em cima de Taiwan.
Foi uma progressão que superou todas as previsões.

Na previsão de ontem de madrugada, era suposto o Jangmi atingir Taiwan apenas na terça-feira de madrugada. No avisou seguinte a previsão antecipava a chegada do Jangmi à ilha para 2ª feira de manhã.
E afinal acabou por atravessar Taiwan durante o dia de hoje.






Também de destacar o seu rápido enfraquecimento, desde que fez landfall em Taiwan:


----------



## Gerofil (30 Set 2008 às 00:04)

AnDré disse:


> O *Hagupit* fez 10 mortos na China e 10 mortos nas Filipinas. Há ainda 14 mineiros desaparecidos nas Filipinas.



*Casas na cidade de Lang Son, no Vietnã, são submersas por enchente causada pelo tufão Hagupit*

Ao menos 25 pessoas morreram na região norte do Vietnã, por causa das intensas chuvas provocadas pelo tufão Hagupit. O número deve aumentar com as informações vindas de vilas isoladas pelas inundações, informaram as autoridades de desastre, neste sábado. Outras sete pessoas estão desaparecidas e 20 estão feridas pelas inundações causadas pelo tufão, informaram as autoridades locais.
Na Província mais atingida, Son La, ao menos oito pessoas morreram e quatro estão desaparecidas, informou Nguyen Van Loan, autoridade de desastres. Duas pessoas foram esmagadas quando suas casas desabaram com as fortes correntezas, informou Loan. Ele informou que o número de mortos na Província pode ser ainda maior quando o acesso e a comunicação forem restaurados em vilas que ficaram isoladas pelas chuvas. Equipes de resgate, que incluem soldados e policiais, foram mobilizados para realizar as buscas pelos desaparecidos, disse autoridade provincial, Cam Pan.
Tempestades e deslizamentos de terras mataram ao menos oito pessoas na Província de Lang Son, incluindo um menino de 9 anos e sua irmã de 2 anos que morreram durante o desabamento de sua casa, disse Bui Thanh, autoridade que cuida de desastres na Província. Na Província de Bac Giang, cinco pessoas morreram e outra está desaparecida, informou Quach Minh Tuyen. Já na Província de Quang Ninh, outras duas pessoas morreram no desabamento de suas casas e outras duas foram levadas pelas correntezas.
A intensidade das chuvas já diminuiu nas Províncias afetadas e o nível das águas começou a diminuir, informou a agência de notícias Xinhua. As chuvas afetaram várias Províncias ao norte da capital do Vietnã desde a quinta-feira (25), com centenas de casas alagadas e milhares de hectares de arrozais e outras plantações inundadas nas províncias de Bac Kan, Hung Ien, e Bac Giang.
O tufão provocou cortes na rede de energia elétrica, além de prejudicar o transporte, as telecomunicações e causar danos a plantações e infra-estruturas, informa agência de notícias vietnamita. O tufão Hagupit chegou ao país após passagem pelas Filipinas --onde pelo menos 10 pessoas morreram-- Taiwan e Hong Kong. Hagupit chegou ao sudeste da Província de Guangdong, na China, na quarta-feira (24) onde deixou dez mortos e forçou a retirada de mais de 28 mil pessoas antes de enfraquecer para uma tempestade tropical. 

Maratimba


----------

